# fishing line ?



## vinny

people tell me the lighter line the better for crappie some say to use sewing line for real light line dose this work ?


----------



## fhalum

I don't think I would use sewing thread. I've not heard of people doing it. Maybe it works, though.

You don't need a real heavy line, but you don't want something that's just going to snap off as soon as you start to reel one in. I think any quality line (2-4 lbs or so) would be just fine.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I have used them all and settled with 6lb line. I end up always catching bass and eyes when crappie fishing and with 6lb you can handle them. 4lb tends to break a little to often. 
My .02


----------



## Slabgrabber

vinny said:


> people tell me the lighter line the better for crappie some say to use sewing line for real light line dose this work ?


Go back to who ever told you that and slap the sh*t out of them! 
Then go get some 4lb triline xl and be happy!


----------

